# The first half of the day



## coastalconn (Jun 8, 2014)

Had a really great day again!  Love shooting from sunrise (almost) to sunset..  Saw lots of things today, here are a few.. comments welcome

1 These guys kept sneaking up behind me, so I figured out where to hide to catch this one..


Barn Swallow Portrait 2 6_8 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

2 Some nice early light


Great Egret in flight 6_8 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

3


Osprey Flight 2 6_8 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

4 Even tried to be like PR and see if I could catch a bee


Bee in flight 4 6_8 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

5 It has wings...


Butterfly test 150-600 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr


----------



## baturn (Jun 8, 2014)

Running out of adjectives. I'll just say I'm impressed with the first as it's a little different from your usual subjects.


----------



## snerd (Jun 8, 2014)

Yep, just simple "wows" aren't cutting it anymore. All really good, my favorite is #2. Those wings are simply divine!


----------



## pgriz (Jun 8, 2014)

Hope you had the presence of mind to feed the first one.  Because it's kinda obvious what it wants from you.

As with everyone else above, I've run out out of adjectives about 20 posts ago.  Please don't stop posting.  Ever.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 9, 2014)

#1 is just too good Kris, but I'm starting to get immune to your greatness . But is that water reflecting on the egrets wings? :shock:


----------



## nzmacro (Jun 9, 2014)

All fantastic shots again Kris. I love that Egret the most and I bet you know why  Unusual to get that effect so clear as that, excellent !!

The Bumble in flight is great timing on that and the Swallow is also great timing, how cute is that. The Osprey really catches the eye in more ways than one.

All the best Kris.

Danny.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 9, 2014)

Is that bumble bee in flight? I thought it was a composite...and so with the flutterby...I was just about to ask if these two last ones are composites...

Kris...you and Danny should really get together. I bet you will have great fun like lost brothers in cahoots.


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone!  LOL, bees are easy after swallows 


IzzieK said:


> Is that bumble bee in flight? I thought it was a composite...and so with the flutterby...I was just about to ask if these two last ones are composites...
> 
> Kris...you and Danny should really get together. I bet you will have great fun like lost brothers in cahoots.



Those are all real shots, no composite about it...


----------



## Civchic (Jun 9, 2014)

I love, love, love the water reflecting under the egret's wings.  That is incredible.

And did you learn any new curse words from the swallow?


----------



## IceCanAm (Jun 9, 2014)

Awesome shots. :thumbup:


----------



## limr (Jun 9, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Hope you had the presence of mind to feed the first one.  Because it's kinda obvious what it wants from you.
> 
> As with everyone else above, I've run out out of adjectives about 20 posts ago.  Please don't stop posting.  Ever.



This.

I'm so out of adjectives that I'm plagiarizing. And I'm an English teacher, so that says something!


----------



## jkzo (Jun 9, 2014)

Can i know how much effort  and how many shots you have taken to get the perfect #2......


----------



## BillM (Jun 9, 2014)

Beautiful reflection under the wing Kris :hail:


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 9, 2014)

Third photo is awesome!  Also like the changed up, #1!


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 9, 2014)

Civchic said:


> I love, love, love the water reflecting under the egret's wings.  That is incredible.
> And did you learn any new curse words from the swallow?


Mostly unpronounceable grunts and &%*@*'s lol



jkzo said:


> Can i know how much effort  and how many shots you have taken to get the perfect #2......


Well, that's sort of a loaded question, lol.  I have spent every spare minute in the past 3 years trying to perfect my bird photography.  So I guess 250K clicks 



BillM said:


> Beautiful reflection under the wing Kris :hail:


----------



## jkzo (Jun 10, 2014)

jkzo said:


> Can i know how much effort and how many shots you have taken to get the perfect #2......


Well, that's sort of a loaded question, lol. I have spent every spare minute in the past 3 years trying to perfect my bird photography. So I guess 250K clicks 


Awsome........


----------

